# South Africa Safari Vacations, rt Los Angeles from $1799 -- special from Travelzoo



## rhonda (Mar 26, 2016)

I hope the mods don't mind my posting this.  I have no benefit to gain from posting other than continuing the dialog of travel to South Africa.  Personally, I feel either option (6n / 11n) are far to short ... but perhaps the stay could be extended for independent travel using timeshare.
-- Rhonda



			
				Travelzoo Newsdesk said:
			
		

> From the Travelzoo Newsdesk
> $1799 South Africa Safari from LA: Lowest Price We've Seen
> By Annemarie Kropf
> 
> ...


----------

